# Dawes street2street tandem.



## Paulus (14 Oct 2021)

What do the collective think of this model?It has a 531 frame and forks, but I have not heard of it before.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Ta...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2021)

Dawes made a few tandems over the years and I should think all of them are good . 

We have an alloy Raleigh pioneer tandem and that is great for what we use it for.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Nov 2021)

Absolute bargain for 250 notes. I see it’s ended, did you buy it?


----------

